# Modifier 25 with 99385?



## jnieto625 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a new pt that came in for an annual exam.  Dr. performed an EKG screening.  Do I have to append a mod 25?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 18, 2008)

No modifier 25 needed.

The description for your new well visit (99385) is as follows: Initial comprehensive preventive medicine evaluation and management of an individual including an age and gender appropriate history, examination, counseling/anticipatory guidance/risk factor reduction interventions, and the ordering of appropriate immunization(s), laboratory/*diagnostic procedures*, new patient; 18-39 years 


So, your EKG is reported separately, no modifier on well visit.


----------



## jnieto625 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

